# My new boys, who still need names.



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are my two newest boys, and they still need names any help would be awesome. Sorry they are kinda blurry. I really hate my camera. I will try to get awesome pics later on.

The first one is a very curious type.
The second one is so shy. He will not eat until I leave the room, of course, it is probably because he doesn't know me.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I MUST have the second boy!!!!!!! :O


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are so pretty!!! How about Doyle, Blake, or Nigel for the second one? Those names relate to the color black.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Blake is cute. Funny, I was thinking of Blade.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I like blade


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I do, too. I might go with that for him.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

No one else?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

The pics are a bit hard to see , but for the black one id say either "Jet" (as in Jet black-Jet is a black stone) or "Midnight" which i really like too ....
for the bluish one "Glenn " pops in my head


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I like Blade to. And your second fishy is sooo pretty! I really hope I can find a black betta. Both are beautiful though!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand, my camera is no good. Jet is cute. Maybe Jaden for him. *.*
The first one is similar to a Mustard Gas. Just darker colors and more black on the fins.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Black Rage and Terminator!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Terminator is cute.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I am going to go with Jaden for my Black CT. Still need a name for the first one.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Jhonny!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Jhonny and Jaden, that would be funny.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Do it.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know I will think about it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful Bettas. I still like Blade for the CT, but thats just me.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Beautiful Bettas. I still like Blade for the CT, but thats just me.



Thank you! I do, too. So hard to choose!! T-T 

Your know what. I am going to name the first one Jaden and my beautiful CT Blade.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds great!!!


----------

